# Servants of the Imperium Webcomic



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Very nice webcomic for a few laughs. I have read through it at least 3-4 times.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Very funny. :laugh:


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

lets take a look, remember the order of the stick.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey another OOTSer! THAT one I own the books for!


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

yeah the art's like OOTS. 

Funny tho


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

that was brilliant


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

The bounty hunter is funny


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I like how the internet always has something new for me that's been around for ages already anyway...


----------



## the_man_with_plan (May 3, 2011)

i have discovered a new favorite expletive. "ahriman's balls!"


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

XD Very Amusing.

Krin is awesome!

SGMAlice


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Old, but nice. As other's have said, Krin is awesome.

Krin: "Done"

Lord Hunt: "What? That was quick."

Krin: "Well, I couldn't actually disarm it, so I did the next best thing."

Lord Hunt: "Next best thing?"

Krin: "I set the timer for 3 years, rather then 3 minutes."

:laugh:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Luisjoey said:


> lets take a look, remember the order of the stick.


Yeah, this is what I thought of when the page loaded and I saw the cast line up and art. I should try to find my books and re-read it.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Enjoy both this and OotS, they are part of my daily lineup of webcomics I read.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Same. I read so many I have something new to laugh at every day!
Except Saturday, for some reason neither OotS, Goblins, Nodwick, Full Frontal Nerdity, Vexxarr, Darths and Droids, Looking for Group, XKCD, Bruno the Bandit or SotI don't update that day.

Saturday sucks!:laugh:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

lol! Running sucks!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

the_man_with_plan said:


> i have discovered a new favorite expletive. "ahriman's balls!"


i couldnt stop laughing when i saw that :grin:

Edit: i even used it today, not sure if i should be worried or not


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

ROFL. :laugh:


----------

